# Temp Shutdown



## Dave Martell (Oct 23, 2021)

*Until further notice - Martell Knives/JapaneseKnifeSharpening will be CLOSED for business.*


Our situation currently is that we're moving (within weeks) but don't yet have a new location to call home. Finding the right (rental) place (that's suitable for the family, allows me to work from, and falls within budget) is proving to be problematic but we maintain the faith that there's somewhere out there for us and that we'll find it. 

Once we settle down again (in our new home and work location) I'll be back at the knife business but until that point all business transactions will be temporarily suspended/postponed. 

Please do not send any knives to us until business resumes. 

Sorry for any trouble this may cause you. 

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Nemo (Oct 23, 2021)

Good luck in your house hunting, Dave.


----------



## heldentenor (Oct 23, 2021)

Good luck with the relocation, Dave!


----------



## daveb (Oct 23, 2021)

Best


----------



## ian (Oct 23, 2021)

GL!


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 23, 2021)

Dave Martell said:


> we maintain the faith that there's somewhere out there for us and that we'll find it



That is a great attitude! Hold on to it!

Good luck


----------



## @ftermath (Nov 7, 2021)

Hope you found a place that works for you and the family, Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

@ftermath said:


> Hope you found a place that works for you and the family, Dave.




Thanks but nothing yet.


----------



## Luftmensch (Nov 7, 2021)

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks but nothing yet.



Sorry to hear that. Out of curiosity... does the market in your area slow at this time of year??

Depending on what you are looking for, the summer months _can_ be sleepy in Australia. For sales, and I suspect larger rentals, the market is slow across the December/January period. A lot of people go on holidays - there are a fair number of public holidays as well. 

Keep looking. I hope something turns up as a nice, early Christmas present for you!! Good luck!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> Sorry to hear that. Out of curiosity... does the market in your area slow at this time of year??
> 
> Depending on what you are looking for, the summer months _can_ be sleepy in Australia. For sales, and I suspect larger rentals, the market is slow across the December/January period. A lot of people go on holidays - there are a fair number of public holidays as well.
> 
> Keep looking. I hope something turns up as a nice, early Christmas present for you!! Good luck!




The housing market in the US in nuts at the moment. My non-scientific research is showing about 90% of the houses pending sale within a week of listing. This is affecting the rental market, or maybe it's the other way around. All I know is that I'm casting a very wide net and pulling in nothing.


----------



## Luftmensch (Nov 8, 2021)

Dave Martell said:


> The housing market in the US in nuts at the moment. My non-scientific research is showing about 90% of the houses pending sale within a week of listing. This is affecting the rental market, or maybe it's the other way around. All I know is that I'm casting a very wide net and pulling in nothing.



Pity. Keep up the energy. I know it is draining.

Across the ditch in Australia, things are similar. Despite clamping down our borders, the property market has gone nuts - really strong gains. Certainly stronger than wage growth (edit... and interest rates are bugger all). It has been uneven as well. Anecdotally, there seems to be a premium on space - houses with three bedrooms. Much fewer people are selling and there are families competing for extra space (think working from home and home schooling). I dont think there is a shortage of two-bedroom apartments in the capital cities? I could be wrong. Anyway, those are geared towards young professionals and smaller families... They certainly arent ideal for allow for knife grinding 

Not easy man... I feel for you...


----------



## Helicon (Nov 8, 2021)

The property market is nuts in Ireland, too, but it's been fairly bonkers for ages. A shortage of affordable housing coupled with a glut of luxury apartments in Dublin city center that no one wants to rent/buy means that developers are focusing on building things like hotels. Which is honestly the last thing Dublin needs more of. Plus, as with most major cities at the moment, there's a huge surfeit of commercial real estate in the city center that's just sitting there vacant, serving no purpose whatsoever. Really, in the longer term, I expect a lot of it will have to be converted to residential.


----------

